# Homemade Trailer



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

So tomorrow is the big date for our pig to go to the processor. We had a trailer lined up, but now it's being used. We can either wait a week (which I REALLY don't want to do), or we can make our own. We've got a trailer similar to this one and a 6' x8' chain link dog kennel. 

I know we'll have to secure the chainlink to the bottom rails of the kennel, and secure the kennel to the trailer. Should we cover the kennel with a tarp? Any suggestions on making this as stress free as possible?


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

In my opinion, any trailering is stressful, but I wouldn't use a tarp. The flapping noise would probably scare it as much as anything. I would securely attach the chain link and then enclose it as much as possible with plywood. If they can't see through the wall, they're less likely to try to go through it. Even cheap OSB would probably be OK. I think chain link would keep the pig in, OSB would enclose it. Might be dicey. 

One option: U-haul rents little enclosed trailers pretty cheap. 2 adult men can drag a hog into it, and they hose out really easily. I slaughter at home now, so I won't do it again, but it is possible. Use ear plugs; a screaming hog in a little metal box is the loudest noise you will ever hear.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, I'll re-think the tarp idea. I did think of the U-Haul for a second, but I worry it'd be pretty hot. Even though we're planning on bringing her early, I don't want her to get too hot. I have the option of taking her tonight, but I really don't like the idea of her in a strange pen overnight. 

I've also thought about making a box out of pallets...that might be sturdier.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We haul our pigs _inside_ our van. I don't like trailers. A lot of that has to do with our mountain roads but some has to do with the many bad stories I've heard from others. Be very sure the pig isn't going to get out on the road. I've heard directly from too many people of pigs who jumped out or broke out of trailers on the road and the pig was lost or died from injuries. It is a shame to spend six months and the food rearing the pig to lose it the last day. 

See what we do here:

New Econoline Van | Sugar Mountain Farm
Loading Pigs | Sugar Mountain Farm
Archimedes&#8217; Farewell | Sugar Mountain Farm

Trailers do work. Lots of people use them But make sure you have very secure transport.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We also have a truck with a cap on it, but I'm afraid it's too high to get them into it. Plus, I'm not sure we'd be able to get her out once we got to the butcher. I'd love to have a cargo van to load her in, but we don't. 

Luckily our trip is down rural roads. I would hate for her to get out too, so I'll just make sure we build it so strong it would hold Chuck Norris in.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> We also have a truck with a cap on it, but I'm afraid it's too high to get them into it. Plus, I'm not sure we'd be able to get her out once we got to the butcher. I'd love to have a cargo van to load her in, but we don't.
> 
> Luckily our trip is down rural roads. I would hate for her to get out too, so I'll just make sure we build it so strong it would hold Chuck Norris in.


You could rent the smallest UHaul van they have for about $20. Comes with a ramp and everything.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Our local U-Haul place has no trailers, just vans. The smallest van ($20) has no ramp. The next larger one has a ramp, but it's $30. They both charge an extra $.79/mile. I'm thinking we'll stick with the homemade option unless it's absolutely not going to work.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> Our local U-Haul place has no trailers, just vans. The smallest van ($20) has no ramp. The next larger one has a ramp, but it's $30. They both charge an extra $.79/mile. I'm thinking we'll stick with the homemade option unless it's absolutely not going to work.


 Ouch!


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I slapped together a plywood ramp and hauled mine to the butcher. Once you have it built if you can feed them in back of the truck so they get use to going up the ramp. You will have no problem.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

One note is that the USDA apparently disapproves of using U-Haul trucks (as may U-Haul):

My wife was at the butcher once and a couple of guys were dropping off some animals using a U-Haul box truck. They got a warning from the guy who does the receiving of the animals that they were lucky the USDA inspector had not seen them because he said that the inspector would have fined them for using a truck that had no ventilation. There was some other detail that was also not acceptable about using the truck but my wife didn't catch what it was.

Word to the wise if hauling to an inspected facility.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We got the trailer built. Now to get her loaded in the morning....


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, the pig got to the butcher safely. It couldn't have gone easier!! 

Here's the trailer:









We put the kennel on the trailer, and there was just a little space between one side of it and the side of the trailer, so we put cinder blocks along that side so both sides were secure. Then, for the side that was closest to the front of the trailer, we lined it with another row of cinder blocks and screwed a couple 2X4s to the deck of the trailer so she couldn't push the kennel to the front. Then we used a ratchet strap to tie it down, and another to keep it pulled toward the back of the trailer. The ramp secured the 4th side of the kennel. 










To load her, we put a moving blanket down over the ramp (expanded steel) so she felt it was solid ground. Then she followed a bucket of feed right into the trailer. Suuuper simple! We gave her some treats in the trailer (a canteloupe and a few ears of corn) and she munched away while we got things finalized. 










Then here's a pic of the trailer on the move. I wanted to watch her to make sure she didn't get upset. She was fine. 









And one more pic of us I took yesterday. 










It went well dropping her off at the butcher's, too. She got a little antsy in the trailer while we were waiting for another guy to move his trailer so we could unload. Then I just walked her into her pen by bribing her with a bucket of feed. I got a little sad as I said goodbye, but I'm so excited to go pick up the meat!! 

I'd say for the first pig we've raised, it went very well. :bouncy:


----------



## GoodNHappyFarm (Apr 26, 2012)

Great Pictures of your process - thanks for sharing them - We butchered our first about a month ago now, along with our first steer the next day...our freezers are all full and the meat is delicious. I felt bad/sad too about it, and it was very strange to eat meat of animals that I knew directly, but after the first few meals, I'm over it LOL Now, we call it "B**chin Betty Bacon"...or whatever cut it is we are preparing. Betty was a sow that had a rough first farrowing, she actually was still lactating, live weight of 400lbs, hanging weight of 294lb... and the best pork ever!!!

Good luck - let us know how she tastes


----------



## GoodNHappyFarm (Apr 26, 2012)

Well the best we "ever" had  I suppose there could be better to be had somewhere haha


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad it turned out good for you. Thanks for sharing.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Looks like it is well built. Good job!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Good job!!!!

Spike


----------

